# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Not allowed to fly into space

## A.J.

Last night i became lucid. I was flying around a bit. I looked up at the stars and saw the orion constellation. I made repeated attempts to fly up into the sky. Every time i failed and was dragged back down. Then their was a girl their. I asked her why i could not fly up and she said THEY would not let me. I don't remember anything else. THEY..lol WTF
any thoughts??

----------


## KushyBear

This is all I can tell you. Read these threads. 

http://www.dreamviews.com/f19/secret...-plane-102986/

http://www.dreamviews.com/f19/why-it...t-moon-106046/

Hope it helped.

----------


## A.J.

referrals to old threads is one of the reasons i stopped coming to this website.

----------


## moongrass

I have flew to space and had trouble the first few times but then reminded myself that it is a dream and anything is possible, than I told myself that I was not doing it right the first time. The idea is to give your brain a reason for it to work.

----------


## A.J.

nice. Now that i think about it, it is probably more interesting to stay here on earth anyways. I am more interested in that fact that somebody would not allow me into space. Has anyone else encountered  somebody limiting powers like this in a dream before.

----------


## lefty97

When i tried to fly in a dream i had earlier this week my cats would keep jumping at me and getting in my way, keeping me from flying  :tongue2: 

seriously though, no, i havent. But i havent had too many LD's yet anyway

----------


## insideout

I once sort of flew to the moon. But when I got there, it was only about the size of a large beach ball. And very windy for some reason.

----------


## moongrass

When I flew to the moon it was doughnut shaped and I met an alien that looked like a pink-ish kangaroo. Awesome experience!

----------


## Caden

You ask 2 questions really, one about space and the other about these "others".  However these "others" may not be external, they may be parts of yourself that are holding you back, they just are not ready to go into space yet.  There's a lot off-world and almost all of it will shatter your preconceived notions, there are usually parts of ourselves that simply don't want to have that kind of disruption put on them.  Why do you want to go into space, what do you want to see or do?


As for space, I've had several forays into space but only half were lucid.  The furthest one from earth was where I was sort of lucid and asked my higher self about other planets that might have people.  I was shot up into space about 300 miles up and focused on a constellation of stars, it was like a pilot in me knew this group of stars and what was there.  I was flown there and it took a while and got to where it was hard to hold my lucidity (space is incredibly boring).  Then I was shown a star system and how the 4 inner planets moved (I was expecting more planets).  Then I was whisked over to a small inner planet (white not blue).  Long story made short is that there were humans on it, they all knew this was a long way from earth though most had never been there, they were all studying like it was one big university, this planet was much closer to the their sun but the star was a lot cooler, and this was not exactly my current time whatever that meant.  There was also a moon of this planet that had an atmosphere and when it passed between it and the sun this moon caused a green hue to be cast in all the light, basically the light all turned light green outside for about 3 minutes.  Their moon moved very fast compared to ours.  I include all this information on the off chance someone else comes across this place.

I think the big problem with space travel is our focus.  Our mind's need a focus point and we are usually just hoping for an adventure which doesn't help.  The problem becomes "well how can I have a picture in my mind of where I want to go if I have never been out there?"  This is where you have to ask for help from others.  I have done random flying and it was cool but took so long to do so little.  I wanted to see planets but it's the stars that are actually visible and discernible and stars get boring really fast.  Ask for help from whatever source you feel comfortable with.

Tips:
Expect a lot of your lucid time to be spent in the boring blackness of space so be ready to strengthen your lucidity.
Familiarize yourself with the constellations and the different kinds of stars.  How can you go places if you don't know the difference between one thing and another? 
Forget the Moon and Mars, both are incredibly boring dustballs and lucid time is way too precious to waste on dust.

----------


## Slumberless

I can't go to space either. I don't really know what stops me. It is kind of like a video game where you hit the edge of the game and your character just keeps running in place. I've got some sort of physical boundary, despite the fact that I am dreaming and there should be no boundaries. I agree with Caden in familiarizing ourselves with all that is in space, the planets and constellations. I can fly above a city and look down because I know what it should look like. I don't know what space should look like except what I have seen from movies.

----------


## Caden

> I can't go to space either. I don't really know what stops me. It is kind of like a video game where you hit the edge of the game and your character just keeps running in place. I've got some sort of physical boundary, despite the fact that I am dreaming and there should be no boundaries.



If I was your mind I wouldn't go where I had no idea what could be there, either, for safety's sake.

Maybe this will help (ok maybe not but it could be fun!)
Geminid meteor shower 2010 started to be visible December 12 and will be illuminating the sky until December 16. People will see the meteor shower along the Gemini constellation specially on a very clear night sky.

The Geminid Meteor Shower however is not the only celestial event this month since on December 20th and wee hours of December 21 there will be a total lunar eclipes. A total lunar eclipse will take place on December 20/21, 2010.  It will be visible after midnight Eastern Standard Time on December 21 in North and South America.  The beginning of the total eclipse will be visible from northern Europe just before sunrise.  The end of the total eclipse will be visible rising at sunset for Japan and northeastern Asia, it also appears very visible to the Philippines just after sunset (as in Partial lunar eclipse).

----------


## Slumberless

Caden- Amazing, thank you.

----------


## CyperAleksi

I'd say myself that the thought of flying into space is so breathtakingly awesome itself, that it kind of prevents you from going there. Excitement problem?

But hey hey hey, I haven't had a lucid where I had control to even do things or so... so don't take my word for it. Just my quick thoughts.

----------

